# Funny feeling in front passage after constipation. Sorry but TMI!!!



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi..sorry about this but am a bit worried.
Was really constipated today. Don't know what on earth happened there as not normally a problem. I ended up going to the loo several times without being able to 'go' and ended up straining a LOT. Had massive pain across my tummy and frankly it felt like being in labour even though I tried really hard not to strain so much. It was so bad my leg muscles were giving way..could hardly stand or walk! Anyway, when I finally did manage to go there was some blood in the poo which I'm getting checked out by doc tomorrow. But what is really worrying me is that since all that I've been feeling a funny sensation all the way up my vagina close to the cervix. The closest thing I can describe it as is like having a tampon in which is not sitting quite right somehow. It's more of a sensation than a pain as such but I am worried after all that pushing and straining I could have done some damage? I only saw my cons yesterday so 3 weeks till my next visit. I can see my gp who's a lovely lady who does a lot of 'gynae' work and even has an ultrasound machine in her office so if it comes to that we'll be able to check bubs out. I'm worried about the possibility of my cervix having opened? Would it feel like this? I've had no vaginal bleeding at all.
Sorry this is so long!
X


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi, Just an update. I did see my doc today. SHe diagnosed a slight infection of the cervix which she said is rather swollen hence the funny sensation. Nothing to do with yesterday's thing at all except that she said since my tummy was bloated and everything was 'under pressure' it would have been further irritated and made me aware of it. So a coincidence after all but a lucky one at the end of the day as had no symptoms that anything could be wrong. 
Wanted to thank the lovely ladies who PM'd me with reassurance and advice. You're lovely!
X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, glad everything is ok, sorry I couldn't reply sooner,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

